# Trout stockings



## garhtr

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/fishing/trout-stocking-dates
Trout, trout and more trout ! Good luck and good fishing


----------



## crappiedude

Thanks for posting. It wasn't update the other day when I looked for it.


----------



## lonewolf

Thank you. I can't believe they are waiting tell may to put trout in stonelick. The lake is only 14' at the deepest point . the water should be to warm by then.

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A8-50F using Tapatalk


----------



## kycreek

Adams lake is the 1st one on the list. Might have to go try it.


----------



## garhtr

kycreek said:


> Adams lake is the 1st one on the list. Might have to go try it.


 Looking at the forecast Adams may get delayed, some pretty cool stuff most of the week, could be some ice ????


----------



## BrodyC

kycreek said:


> Adams lake is the 1st one on the list. Might have to go try it.


 I wanted to go down there last year and didn’t make it. 

I went to Caldwell last year and the day I went I stopped by Walmart to pick up some crappie nibbles or salmon eggs but their power was out and I couldn’t get anything :/ 
So I’m gonna buy the stuff I need now so I am ready!


----------



## crappiedude

garhtr said:


> Looking at the forecast Adams may get delayed, some pretty cool stuff most of the week, could be some ice ????


I was wondering if that could delay things...I hope not.


----------



## Workingman

Thank you for posting, 3 near me, I've got them on my calendar! My 9 year old daughter and I like trying for the stocked trout each year. When I told her the dates, she got all excited


----------



## garhtr

Workingman said:


> My 9 year old daughter and I like trying for the stocked trout each year


Great, hope the weather cooperates.
If it's a nice day I may take my granddaughter, she's only 4, to the youth event at Rocky frk. It does get crowded but I think she might enjoy the spectacle even more than catching fish.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## garhtr

BrodyC said:


> I went to Caldwell last year and


 How crowded does that lake get ??
Caldwell would be a great place for one of youth events, plenty of easy shore access, I've wanted to fish there but haven't made it for many years, I'll probably Turkey hunt in that area maybe I'll get there then----- but there's some great w/bass fishing in that area at that time.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## BrodyC

garhtr said:


> How crowded does that lake get ??
> Caldwell would be a great place for one of youth events, plenty of easy shore access, I've wanted to fish there but haven't made it for many years, I'll probably Turkey hunt in that area maybe I'll get there then----- but there's some great w/bass fishing in that area at that time.
> Good luck and good fishing !


I don’t think I went the day of the stocking I think I went the day after and there were maybe a dozen anglers. I don’t think many people know about it honestly. 

The white bass fishing can be good down here, last year everything was flooded until abou June so I wasn’t able to get out hardly any. 

It looks like it might be the same this year...I hope not.


----------



## EnonEye

garhtr said:


> Great, hope the weather cooperates.
> If it's a nice day I may take my granddaughter, she's only 4, to the youth event at Rocky frk. It does get crowded but I think she might enjoy the spectacle even more than catching fish.
> Good luck and Good Fishing !


just keep an eye out for the side slingers Gar (pun intended)… took my granddaughter last year to a kids outing, one little tyke came out of nowhere, made a side sling with bobber and weight and hook flyin' and she sure nough caught my granddaughter right on the side of the eye flesh, everything turned out OK (lucky I didn't drop over from a spike in B/P). Kids get excited and tend to congregate toward other kids, keep her well more than arms length away from others... have fun


----------



## garhtr

EnonEye said:


> caught my granddaughter right on the side of the eye flesh, everything turned out OK


 Glad that wasn't worse and
Thanks for the "heads up"
Its been a long time since I've taken a child to one of the youth events, I'm certain they draw a larger crowd now than back then.
We won't make the trip unless the weather is ideal and maybe fish a farm pond first and hit Rocky after some of the madness dies down and crowd thins.
Maybe we'll see you there !
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## chadwimc

Does anyone know if Adams lake was stocked???


----------



## garhtr

chadwimc said:


> Does anyone know if Adams lake was stocked???


 Somebody should know by now 
Anyone get there ??
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## garhtr

www.peoplesdefender.com/2019/03/08/adams-lake-gets-2000-trout/
Looks like the truck made it !


----------



## chadwimc

Thanks much. Road trip !!!


----------



## EdY

Thanks for the post garhtr. I'm hoping to try my luck at Rush Run on Friday... perfect timing for us retirees.

It's been 40 years since I fished for stocked trout. My favorite technique was using small dardevles with Joe's Fly trailers. (I still have a bunch.) We also bottom fished with salmon eggs (fireballs) or nightcrawlers. I'd prefer to go the artificials route, though. Does using dardevles make sense or am I better off with in-line spinners like roostertails, panther martins, or Mepps? Or should I plan on using bait?


----------



## garhtr

I fish two rods, I cast one out on bottom and fan cast with the second rod.
I have good luck with a small "pop-eye" jig under a small float, tipping it with a wax worm can really help. Small spinners and small spoons will certainly catch fish and the roostertails and p-martins seem to work best when the fish are freshly stocked, at least for me.
For bait I like the power bait cubes sometimes cutting them in half (it floats up off the bottom. especially with a light wire hook) put a small split shot or two about 15 " above the hook but corn and salmon eggs will also catch-em.
Rush run is normally very clear and early trout run small, I like to keep things small, 1/ 16 oz spinners and 1/32 - even 1/64 oz jigs. Two jigs 15 -18" apart can help, I normally use chartreuse with a smaller black trailer jig
I always keep my eye open for fish hitting the top, they probably aren't feeding on the surface but it will certainly put you in the right area 
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## chadwimc

EdY said:


> Thanks for the post garhtr. I'm hoping to try my luck at Rush Run on Friday... perfect timing for us retirees.
> Does using dardevles make sense or am I better off with in-line spinners like roostertails, panther martins, or Mepps? Or should I plan on using bait?


I have found jigging with popeyes works well. And I use a super dooper spoon(?) in bronze or silver, the smallest you can find. Basspro has both jigs and super doopers. Tip any lure with a wax worm or meal worm. Powerbait in chartreuse or bright green works well. Good luck.


----------



## EdY

Thanks guys for the tips! I’m hoping for a Lenten fish dinner this Friday.


----------



## chadwimc

Super duper lures look like a piece of bent metal...
Popeyes go by several different brand names. I think "Lindy" is one available around southern ohio...


----------



## garhtr

I've still got a couple super duper spoons, probably haven't been in the water for over 40 yrs, they're pretty deadly on small stream white- bss also. I might fish one just for fun if I end up fishing one of the trout releases.
One thing about the popeyes, the more fish you catch on one (it starts to lose a few feathers) the better they seem to be, like most flies sparsely tied seems to produce the best especially in clear water.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> I've still got a couple super duper spoons, probably haven't been in the water for over 40 yrs, they're pretty deadly on small stream white- bss also. I might fish one just for fun if I end up fishing one of the trout releases.
> One thing about the popeyes, the more fish you catch on one (it starts to lose a few feathers) the better they seem to be, like most flies sparsely tied seems to produce the best especially in clear water.
> Good luck and good fishing


1 . 5. Inch white twisters seem to work very well too


----------



## chadwimc

Adams Lake is a mud hole right now. Almost chocolate milk color. Was there for several hours. Not one bite. Did not see one fish caught...


----------



## garhtr

chadwimc said:


> Adams Lake is a mud hole right now.


Thanks for the update.
Looks like some more precipitation in the forecast also --- yuk !
On a positive note, Rush run should be good to go Friday.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## EdY

I was at the Rush Run stocking today. I got there around 8:30 and the easily-accessible shoreline was already pretty full. The fish truck showed up around 11:15... about an hour after the first decent rainfall. The air temperature wasn't too bad but the continual wind and rain got old. It rained fairly hard a few times. Hardly anyone was catching. I'd be shocked if 100 fish were caught all day... probably more like 50. I left a little after 4:00, so I was there nearly all day.

If I had to guess, I'd say 75% were caught on the bottom and 25% were caught on popeyes under floats. My only one was on a chartreuse popeye, tipped with a wax worm, under a float.

A handful of folks, including me, threw spinners & spoons but I didn't see anyone have any luck with them.

I'll avoid the weekend crowd and will probably try again next week.


----------



## Randall

EdY...was the water clear or at least somewhat clear?


----------



## dcool

An old timer once told me to fish on the bottom using corn for stocked trout. I have tried this, and it does work. I myself prefer to use rooster tail spinners, and have had a lot of luck with them.


----------



## EdY

Randall said:


> EdY...was the water clear or at least somewhat clear?


We had heavy rain the previous evening but the water wasn’t as bad as I expected. It definitely wasn’t clear but it wasn’t chocolate milk either. I’d call it murky.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

We have been doing great on a brushpile jig on a 1/32 oz head under a float until today. Today they wanted 2 waxies on a plain 1/64 oz lead head under a float,they were spawning in the flooded brush with gravel bottom(dont ask how we know they were spawning,yuck)
Some catches from the last week with my kid


----------



## BrodyC

I will be at Caldwell lake on Thursday hopefully I can bring some fish home for the frying pan.


----------



## garhtr

Saugeyefisher said:


> We have been doing great


Looks like big fun, a lot of smiles on those boys 
Those look like some good size fish also, especially the last pic, nice.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## BrodyC

Went to caldwell this evening and fished for a couple hours. 

Threw a couple spinners and some crappie nibbles along with corn. 

Caught 2 small largemouth on a chartreuse spinner up shallow, someone gave me a trout that I fileted up and got a couple little nuggets out of. Other than that I didn’t see anything being caught.


----------



## garhtr

Any updates on Adams, Caldwell or Rush run ? How's the bite, fishing pressure and what does the water look like ? 
I just can't seem to get to either but hope to try Adams or Caldwell Friday/Sat  if I can stay out of the creeks.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## BrodyC

garhtr said:


> Any updates on Adams, Caldwell or Rush run ? How's the bite, fishing pressure and what does the water look like ?
> I just can't seem to get to either but hope to try Adams or Caldwell Friday/Sat  if I can stay out of the creeks.
> Good luck and Good Fishing !


Still haven’t caught any at Caldwell. Water was muddy on Thursday from recent rains. Hasn’t been too busy from where I was. Maybe 10 or so guys fishing it. Which is 10 more than normal lol


----------



## garhtr

BrodyC said:


> Still haven’t caught any at Caldwell. Water was muddy on Thursday


 Have you ever fished Pike lake for trout ? I always forget about it. I hav'nt even seen it for years, I think it was drained and reworked some years ago but I seldom hear much about it.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## BrodyC

garhtr said:


> Have you ever fished Pike lake for trout ? I always forget about it. I hav'nt even seen it for years, I think it was drained and reworked some years ago but I seldom hear much about it.
> Good luck and Good Fishing !


I have not, I didn’t know they stocked it previously. 

Yeah a couple years ago they rebuilt the dam and since then I haven’t caught much out there. Hopefully by now the populations have built back up. According to the list it says they will have an event at Pike Lake so they must be having a derby. If the weather is nice I might take my oldest over.


----------



## JPfishing

havent fished one of the trout stocks, actually planning taking a day off work when the local lake gets stocked soon. havent caught any rainbows since my dad passed. look forward to it and hopefully catch one.


----------



## Perch N' Crappie

Took my 4 year old out for some trout for his first ever fishing trip. I'm so proud of him. He was a champ. I think he was equally as proud of dad for his fishing "skills" haha. We caught three bows and a bunch of crappie. Within a couple hours he had the hang of it and was able to get a crappie without any assistance from dad. As hard as it was to keep my eye on him and both rods and deal with the inevitable tangles and such, I had a great time. One of the best days of my life.


----------



## PolkRunKid

Awesome! Many more positive memories to come!


----------



## Toolsey

Adams Lake is still a mudhole. THE ONLY trout I got on a hook was with a slip bobber and Powerbait power egg split shotted down and twitching it along semi jigging it, last week.

Its a muddy mess. Fish cant see anything. The Lake was very active Wednesday evening with lotsa fish chasing baitfish and baitfish jumping out of the water. Up above the kiddie slide anyways..down towards the damn looked dead. I tried spinners to get action and couldnt get squat. 

Not going back to that mudhole. Needs to be dredged.


----------



## garhtr

Toolsey said:


> Its a muddy mess. Fish cant see anything


 Sounds like you just happened to run in to tough conditions, you might catch 10 trout there on a better day.
There's a release at Pike lake if your in that area, maybe you'll find better fishing there.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## BrodyC

garhtr said:


> Sounds like you just happened to run in to tough conditions, you might catch 10 trout there on a better day.
> There's a release at Pike lake if your in that area, maybe you'll find better fishing there.
> Good luck and good fishing !


Do you know what kind of event the are having at Pike Lake or where I can get details?


----------



## garhtr

BrodyC said:


> Do you know what kind of event the are having at Pike Lake or where I can get details?


 Sorry, but no. I've been only to the R- frk event, hot dogs, archery and $100 tagged fish.
My guess is it would be similar ????
Hope you make it n Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## garhtr

Indicates a special angler event is planned for the trout release. Some locations will feature special angler events on the day of the scheduled trout release. Contact the nearest Wildlife District Office for specific information.
Try this ????


----------



## garhtr

Anyone get to the R- frk youth event Sat ? or anywhere else ?
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## JPfishing

garhtr said:


> Anyone get to the R- frk youth event Sat ? or anywhere else ?
> Good luck and good fishing !


Went to Sycamore. Apparently they stocked it the day before the actual date posted. So when i go there, it was shoulder to shoulder and a lot of people were limited out. Was able to catch a few though while i was there and had a nice dinner. they released some really nice trout. Was told the biggest they ever had in there. couple 20"'ers. saw some a little bigger on peoples stringers.


----------



## chadwimc

A recent trip... Couldn't get anybody to go with me. "Too windy... They're not biting..."
Shows how much they know...


----------



## garhtr

chadwimc said:


> A recent trip.


 Nice ! Looks like good size fish. What did you catch-em on ?
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## PolkRunKid

They love the wind! Nice job.


----------



## chadwimc

Casting popeyes with a small bobber.


----------



## chadwimc

Another afternoon all by my lonesome. " ...It's too windy..."
Well, yeah. It *WAS* windy...


----------



## garhtr

chadwimc said:


> Another afternoon all by my lonesome. " ...It's too windy..."
> Well, yeah. It *WAS* windy...
> 
> View attachment 301913


 Looks like your keeping the smoker hot, nice!
Popeyes again ?
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## garhtr

Stonelick youth event tomorrow-- poor kids--- I know that place has to be chocolate milk. Anyone know what the water temp would be there ???
Should be plenty of fish left IF the water ever cleans up before it gets tooo hot.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## COB

garhtr said:


> Stonelick youth event tomorrow-- poor kids--- I know that place has to be chocolate milk. Anyone know what the water temp would be there ???
> Should be plenty of fish left IF the water ever cleans up before it gets tooo hot.
> Good luck and good fishing !


I just checked. The lower lake is not too bad considering all the rain. There were not too many fishing.


----------



## chadwimc

What is the "lower lake"? Is there more than one lake?


----------



## COB

I would call from the beach to the dam the ‘lower’ lake. Your view may be different.


----------



## garhtr

COB said:


> I would call from the beach to the dam the ‘lower’ lake. Your view may be different.


 That's the description I would use,--- lower end of the lake.
Thanks for the info, see any trout caught ??
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## chadwimc

_That's the description I would use,--- lower end of the lake
_
That's not what he typed. That's what had me confused. But then, I'm easily confused...


----------



## garhtr

Anyone get to Stonelick since it was stocked ? Seen it lately or catch any trout ??
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## chadwimc

I went for a few hours one day last week. I never saw a trout. Couldn't keep the small crappie and bluegill off the hook. It was a bright, hot, day. I don't know why they stock such a shallow, warm lake so late in the season...


garhtr said:


> Anyone get to Stonelick since it was stocked ? Seen it lately or catch any trout ??
> Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## garhtr

chadwimc said:


> I don't know why they stock such a shallow, warm lake so late in the season.


 Can't see the logic in that timing myself. I wish they would go back to the fall stockings, I enjoyed catching the leftovers on the ice.
With all the high water we've had I wonder how many are below the spillway?
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## COB

The lake level and clarity stayed good. People were out in force over last weekend. There were a lot of fish caught Monday and Tuesday. The catch slowed on Wednesday. I haven’t seen anyone with fish this weekend. That doesn’t mean somebody wasn’t catching them it just means I don’t know about it. The cat fishers were out Saturday evening.


----------



## garhtr

COB said:


> The lake level and clarity stayed good.


 Thanks ! If I pass by sometime soon I might try below the dam with a fly.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------

